# what army to choose



## Ederi (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm a newbie to the warhammer world, but now I have finally decided to start my own army. My biggest problem is to choose the right army. Right now I'm looking mostly at Bretonnia or High Elves, but I am open for other suggestions. 
I'm a girl, so I want my army to look good yet still be playable 

I appreciate any advice


----------



## Vinci76 (Sep 12, 2008)

i dont play Warhammer anymore.... but when i did i had a Chaos army...

loved them so much, Chaos really gives a lot of freedom for painting and modelling. But! if i was the get back into Warhammer, i would go for Wood Elfs or Brettonia....

the woodelf colours are great... greens browns yellows, but the brettonian chivalric patterns and bright colours are excellent.

:good:


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

To be honest i've always chosen an army for how it looks anyway and i think any army can look good depending how dedicated you are to painting and assembling an army.  I like both Brettonians and High Elves but i think if i wanted a more flexible army which has imo better looking models i'd go for high elves, they have much more choice, and i think if i were to paint Brettonians i might end up getting sick of painting horses lol. So look through all the armies and choose the one you think you like the look of, just my thoughts, good luck on the choosing.


----------



## Gen. Confusion (Apr 26, 2008)

Well it looks like you want to choose from knights, knights and more knights (bretonnia) or Allways strike first and high magic (high elves). If you love the look of knights charging across the battlefield crashing into the enemy then pick bretonnia. The high elves have great special units. Also their high magic is very powerful. I think both are good choices. It just comes down to how much you like the looks of the army.


----------



## Gannon (Mar 13, 2008)

When I played Fantasy I had a Bretonnia army and the thing that turned me off of them was the painting. If you're an avid painter then go for it, but if painting is more of a fun thing for you, go with High Elves.

Bretonnia has so much detail in Heraldry and each knight is painted differently. High Elves seem to be a popular choice in Fantasy and are probably one of the strongest armies in the game. But I think they always seem to be a strong army.

My suggestion. Go with High Elves.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's my personal breakdown of good and bad starters, based on unit variety, deviation from core rules, things like that:

Good -
Bretonia
High Elves
Dark Elves
Lizardmen

Could go Either Way -
Empire
Dwarves
Orks and Gobbos
Skaven
Wood Elves

Bad -
Beasts of Chaos
Warriors of Chaos
Ogre Kingdoms
Tomb Kings
Vampire Counts

Play wise, Bret's might be better. High Elves have a rule where they always strike first, which is a pretty big deal. It is frustrating to play against for newer players, and doesn't really enforce the importance of the movement phase for people using HE's to learn the game. Brets behave much more like a normal army, with a heavy emphasis on cavalry, so you get a fast moving force that's all about proper positioning to get off it's charges.

Painting...if you love to paint, a full out Bretonian cavalry force with each knight having their own individual crest looks amazing, but will take you a long time. You have to want to paint them. High Elves are much easier to shove out the door en masse and still look good.

From a story background, HE and Brets are possibly the two closest races that are unequivocally "the good guys." So if that's your thing, you're in the right place.

Last, I don't know if it's an issue for you, but the two armies with the most female models are the Dark Elves and the Wood Elves. DEs have a whole unit of only females, and their casters are female as well. Wood elves tend to have a few females mixed in their units, and have some heros as well. 
Wood elves are a very shooty army that try and avoid direct combat almost all the time, killing you at range with their high mobility. Dark Elves are the glass cannon army, with frail units that hit like trucks.

Remember there are tons of other companies providing fantasy miniatures, so if you ended up wanting to have a woman general leading your HE army, you can find an appropriate model and use it as "counts as" for your lord, mage, whatever. Just be sure if you order non-GW models that a) they are 28mm scale b) you don't intend to play in GW tournaments, they can be weird about things like that, but most players think conversions like that are great.

It's difficult to go wrong in Warhammer, just pick an army you love the look of, stick with them, and avoid the armies on the "bad" portion of the list unless you do some research and know what you're getting yourself into and you should be fine. Welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Blargh1337 (Oct 20, 2008)

I don't know. But I want to play TETRIS!!!


----------

